# Seiko Spring Drive Press Release



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This is interesting, spring drive movements accurate to 1 second a day!

Spring Drive watches start at about Â£2000 though!

www.seikowatches.com/press/news_springdrive2005.asp


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I like the idea but not the price, though knock 75% off and I _might_ be interested


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If you diddnt like that price Mac then the winning bidder here wasnt you then?












> The very first production of new spring drive automatic was auctioned out Apr 01, 2005 - 03:20 PM
> 
> last night at Raddison SAS hotel Basel during the cocktail party hosted by Seiko, and final bid went for 10,000 Euro (MSRP of 3400) and sold.
> 
> The presentation at Singapore room at Basel fairground with president of Seiko, Mr. Shinji Hattori on 31st. went very well as well, they maxed out capacity of 200, many people without seat, but stood for introduction of the new international models.












No it wasnt an April fool...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Look I only raised my hand to wave to someone I thought I knew


----------

